# opinions on rear proj. TVs



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

We had a new lcd flatscreen which got destroyed due to my toddler throwing a lego at it. So we want to go back to old school for a few more years and are looking at a couple TVs on Craigslist. I have never owned a rear projection tv and would love to hear opinions. Here are the two we are considering to choose from and the prices wanted for them:

43" Sony KP43HT20 $100
47" Samsung HCP4741W $225

Both sellers gave me the product page with all the specs on these however its about impossible to get a year these came out so have no idea how old they are. Both are HD compatible so I'm assuming they're fairly modern. Also I'm concerned about the screen, I'm thinking if a toy or wii controller hits it, it shouldn't "shatter" the screen elements inside.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The Samsung and Sony websites will tell you how old they are by the model numbers. I just went through this as I bought a 3 year old Toshiba flat screen and a Sony sound system.
I also got the owners manuals to them downloaded from the company websites.
Your'e getting a very good deal.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Biggest single issue would the set being HD "ready", IF you're using an off air antenna for reception.

Second issue would be the picture quality by comparison to the flat panel as most old RPTV's were not capable of 1080P, and that will make a difference on much larger screens.



If either of those are not a problem, you're good to go.


*BUT!*



Personally I would go with a conventional CRT RPTV over a DLP or LCD model due to the need for replacing the bulbs in either, and the fact that if the color wheel goes out in the DLP, it's pretty much done for.:yes:


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info, very helpful!


----------

